# Next Shopify?



## gigimia11 (Jun 5, 2020)

been reading a lot of promising news on such stocks like kinaxis KXS, lightspeed POS and the future of BlackBerry BB.
what gas the most potential for massive returns?


----------



## alexincash (May 27, 2020)

I keep hearing about lightspeed as well when it comes to room for growth, but I dont think shopify is going anywhere


----------



## gigimia11 (Jun 5, 2020)

100% agree


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

If you firmly believe that this tech mania will continue then you might want to keep it simple and buy XIT. It has tripled over the last few years. And over the last 15 years, XIT has outperformed the TSX Composite by far.

All of the stocks you're talking about are held within XIT. Here's a chart:










However... this feels like a stock mania/bubble to me. The tech sector will, eventually, fall very sharply and there's no way to know when that will happen. The insane rally could continue for years, or it could end tomorrow.


----------

